# SO, 28/07 - Rennen auf dem Kaliberg H-Empelde



## Quen (21. Juli 2002)

Hi...

Am kommenden Sonntag findet das jährliche MTB-Rennen auf dem Kaliberg in Hannover-Empelde statt.

Alle Informationen findet ihr auf der Internetseite
http://www.rsg-hannover.org/ unter dem Menüpunkt "Termine".

Felix und ich sind auf jeden Fall am Start, ist doch schön mal ein Rennen zu fahren zu dem man direkt mit dem Rad hinfahren kann 

Also... wer ist noch mit dabei?


----------



## momme (21. Juli 2002)

hay quen!

ich überlege spasseshalber mitzufahren, bin aber gleichzeitig auf der suche nach ausreden: am tag vorher ist das dualrennen in merxhausen  www.bikeszene-nord.de  und meine dicke plauze sagt auch, dass sie kein stressrennen haben will!  da sein werde ich sicherlich; alleine schon, um euch stöcker in die speichen zu werfen!  fahrt ihr das lizenzrennen? ist steffen auch am start? bist du eigentlich auch in m-hausen? .....

momme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (21. Juli 2002)

Nööö, wir fahren "Hobby". Du weisst doch, die mit dem besten Material sind nicht die Lizenzfahrer, sondern die aus der Hobbyklasse  Ist wohl auch nicht sooo verbissen... Steffen wollte auch mitfahren.

M-Hausen: FR und SA ist in Gehrden Stadtfest... Und da ich SA recht zeitig ins Bett wollte, muss (  ) ich ja FR aufs Stadtfest. Das widerum verträgt sich nicht wirklich mit früh aufstehen am SA - also mal schauen...


----------



## momme (21. Juli 2002)

nixnixnix!

hier wird nicht gefeiert, hier wird gekurbelt! du packst mal schön dein pulcro ein und fährst dual! nicht immer nur marathons und cc-rennen!  wolltest doch sowieso mal nach m-hausen!? ich hoffe, dass steffen, sascha und silke auch mitkommen! ausserdem noch einige leute aus meiner klikke und was weiss ich noch! wird ein schönes familienwochenende! kompromiss: wenn wir aus m-hausen wieder da sind, darfst du noch aufs dorffest und richtig versacken! dann habe ich wenigstens eine kleine chance gegen dich beim cc-rennen!

momme!


----------



## Quen (21. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von momme _
> *du packst mal schön dein pulcro ein und fährst dual! nicht immer nur marathons und cc-rennen!*


Und breche mir schön die Knochen, tolle Idee 

Aber mit Steffen, Sascha und Silke in M-Hausen abzuhängen ist auch ne Idee... Muss ja nicht mitfahren, reicht ja wenn ich da n bissl rumrolle - irgendjmd muss sich ja auch um den Grill kümmern  

Ich machs einfach Wetterabhängig... bei Regen hab ich nicht so den Bock, bin leicht genervt z.Z. was dieses Thema betrifft


----------



## momme (21. Juli 2002)

es ist übrigens gut möglich, dass m-hausen nochmal ausfällt, denn der see vor dem zieldouble muss ja noch bis samstag verschwinden! doch bei dem jetzigen wetter wird er das nur schwerlich tun!

regen? hatten wir hier in h-town schon lange nicht mehr! versteh´ dich gar nicht! du wohnst einfach zu weit im süden!

momme!


----------



## Esprit (22. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

gibt es am 28.07. die Möglichkeit, auch ohne Teilnahme am Marathon auf dem Kaliberg zu biken (z.B. nach Ende des offiziellen Teils) ?

Gruß
  Esprit


----------



## mischuwi (22. Juli 2002)

Hallo!

Ich bin auch noch absoluter "Rennen-Neuling". Aber die Idee mit einem "nicht so verbissenen" Trainingsrennen zum Ausprobieren gefällt mir eigentlich garnicht so schlecht.

Eie lang ist denn das Rennen? Ich habe auf der Internetseite nur gefunden, dass eine Runde 3km lang ist. Aber wieviele Runden werden denn da gefahren? Eher 5 oder eher 50?!?!?!   Ich habe keine Ahnung, was so eine normale Distanz ist.

Ich denke, dass ich aber auf jeden Fall mal vorbeikommen werde. Am WE soll es schliesslich Superwetter geben!  Schaun ma moi!

MfG Michael


----------



## Quen (22. Juli 2002)

Bestimmt kann man nach dem Rennen auch die ein oder andere Runde auf dem Kaliberg drehen - wirklich verlockend ist dieser aber nicht... da lohnt der Benther Berg schon mehr!

Aber der Ausblick von Kaliberg ist schon toll 

Die zu fahrenden Runden sind noch nicht festgelegt, das Rennen soll aber 0:45 h - 1 h dauern - ist also nicht sooo lang  Und außerdem kann man es ja auch locker angehen ne...


----------



## mischuwi (22. Juli 2002)

Denn mach ich das doch! Ich meine gemütlich angehen lassen. Und 12Uhr ist ja auch ne ganz nette Zeit! Da kann man wenigstens schööööön auspennen!

CU on Sunday!


----------



## felixthewolf (22. Juli 2002)

los seb

lass uns am sa noch nach merx-hsn.
und wenn wir nur mit unseren rennfeilen an der strecke stehen.
fast das gesammte t b e ist auch da.

gib dirn ruck - stadtfest ist doch jedes jahr.

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (22. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von felixthewolf _
> *los seb
> 
> lass uns am sa noch nach merx-hsn.
> ...


Und was sagt Deine Frau dazu wenn wir schon wieder unterwegs sind? Dann heisst es wieder "Sebastian nervt, mit dem verbringst Du mehr Zeit als mit mir" ... 

Aber lass uns das am besten SA-früh entscheiden, rufe Dich um 7.30 Uhr an


----------



## momme (22. Juli 2002)

ha! na, jetzt wird´s aber eng für dich quen! ausserdem wird m-hausen bestimmt auch ´n fest!

momme!


----------



## Quen (22. Juli 2002)

Ja ja ja... ist ja schon gut, gebe mich geschlagen.

Tank ist eh grad voll (53,22 EUR *sniff*) ...


----------



## felixthewolf (22. Juli 2002)

ich muss tatsächlich erst mal antrag stellen, dass ich weg darf.
aber letzendlich sollten wir es dann doch wetterabhängig machen.

felix


----------



## momme (22. Juli 2002)

na endlich! 

bin wegen des wetters aber auch weiterhin skeptisch! 

momme!


----------



## Quen (28. Juli 2002)

...wer warst Du eigentlich?

Christian (momme), Felix (felixthewolf) und ich waren bei dem "Pulcro-Stand" ... waren bestimmt nicht zu übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme (28. Juli 2002)

mal einige ergebnisse:

quen: 1. hobby herren!

felixthewolf: 1. hobby junioren!

carsten(pulcro): 2. hobby herren!

momme: 1. elite zuschauer!


----------



## mischuwi (28. Juli 2002)

ich muss tausendmal um entschuldigung bitten!!!!! ich war nicht da! Und wer war Schuld? NATÜRLICH DIE FRAUEN! Meine Herzdame hat mich gebeten, sie nach WOB zu fahren, wo sie die nächsten zwei Jahre arbeitet (Refrendariat Gymnasiallehramt). UND wie sich das gehört springe ich natürlich nach ihrer Pfeife. Hat mich angesichts des Wetters auch etwas genervt. Aber was soll man machen? Schliesslich soll die Dame einem mal den Stammhalter gebähren ;-))))). Da muss man auch mal Kompromisse eingehen!

Aber Spass beiseite! Ich will Morgen mal ne schöne Deisterrunde dafür machen. (Schliesslich hab ich jetzt bis Fr. sturmfreie Bude!!!

Wer will mit? Und vor allem: Wer will mir mal den Deister richtig zeigen? Ich fahre immer nur Steinkrug-Annaturm-Nienstedter Pass-Nordmannsturm und wieder zurück. Ich kenne weder irgendeinen Steinbruch noch eine BMX Bahn und geschweige denn nen Bombenkrater. Also, wer will mich morgen mal aufklären?


----------



## Quen (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mischuwi _
> *Wer will mir mal den Deister richtig zeigen?*


Sorry, keine Zeit am MO oder DI...

Aber am MI ist um 18 Uhr Start in Gehrden (beim VW Autohaus Hase) des Vereinstrainings vom RC Gehrden. Keine Angst, fahren locker... Kannst also gern vorbeischauen!

Oder Du kommst Freitag (16.30 Uhr) mal mit - da gehts aber etwas mehr bergab...   

Fragen? Dann meld Dich!


----------



## mischuwi (28. Juli 2002)

ich habe am Do prüfung. da ist ne lockere Runde zum abschalten vielleicht garnicht schlecht!
Ich glaube da komme ich. (wenn ich das finde)


----------



## mischuwi (30. Juli 2002)

@Quen

Bin gestern mal in Richtung Deister gefahren. Über Benther und Gerdener Berg. Und auch am "Steintor" vorbei. Ist ja tatsächlich nicht zu verfehlen! Aber das waren dann doch 20km von mir aus. Ich weiss noch nicht, ob ich das schaffe. Der Hinweg ist ja kein Prob aber der Rückweg. Wie weit und wie lange fahrt ihr denn immer so? Ich habe am Do halt um 9:00 Prüfung und muss da fit und ausgeschlafen sein!


----------



## Quen (30. Juli 2002)

Wir fahren um 18 Uhr los und sind dann morgen wohl gegen 20 Uhr, spätestens 20.30 Uhr wieder in Gehrden, würden uns da aber auch nach Dir richten - sagen wir mal es werden so um die 45-55 km...

Aber Du könntest Dich ja z.B. auch etwas früher verabschieden und gen Heimat fahren...

Wo wohnst Du in H?


----------



## mischuwi (30. Juli 2002)

Ich komme aus Hannover Bothfeld im Norden unserer schönen Landeshauptstadt.

Denn werde ich viwlleicht die Hälfte mitfahren und mich dann verabschieden. Das klingt ganz gut in meinen Ohren.
ES SEI DENN: Es regnet, gewittert, hagelt und schneit. Dann muss ich leider absagen. Ne Erkältung kann ich im Moment garnett gebrauchen!

In der Hoffnung, dass das Wetterchen Morgen besser wird als vorhergesagt: Bis denne!


----------

